# Newest Innovation In Waterless Toilets



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

When will enough be enough with waterless waste? At what point and what cost (not just money) does the smart green movement become not so smart?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Everyday would be like camping.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> When will enough be enough with waterless waste? At what point and what cost (not just money) does the smart green movement become not so smart?


French latrine?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I try to urinate in my backyard whenever possible... Save 6 liters of water at a time. Maybe I should dig a hole for my number 2's... Good idea Mr. Biz...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> When will enough be enough with waterless waste? At what point and what cost (not just money) does the smart green movement become not so smart?


 



Yeah, but is that hole code?...:laughing:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't see a vent. Fail.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i go in the neighbors yard:thumbup:




U.A.til.I.die said:


> I try to urinate in my backyard whenever possible... Save 6 liters of water at a time. Maybe I should dig a hole for my number 2's... Good idea Mr. Biz...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

can I still use an offset flange :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why bother with the hole.... just drop your load were ever you like.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

In my area of the country I see no issue with high water usage. It's not like the water is being destroyed when it goes down the drain. It runs through the cycle again.......

In Cali or areas with low water availability I can see it. But here, it's nuts. 

If I want to pay to have the water treated, what's the issue......


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

*dual use shower*

my wife thinks its gross the I piss in the shower. I told her like george costanza
"they're ALL pipes" I tell her she's irresponsible and wasteful for not doing the same.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DIZ said:


> my wife thinks its gross the I piss in the shower. I told her like george costanza
> "they're ALL pipes" I tell her she's irresponsible and wasteful for not doing the same.


It's a little harder to stomp a deuce through the strainer...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> It's a little harder to stomp a deuce through the strainer...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I added a garburator to my shower and it works great! :hammer:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

markb said:


> I added a garburator to my shower and it works great! :hammer:


Go get 'em Kramer!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

maybe she will not get upset if you dont pee on her foot.:thumbup:



DIZ said:


> my wife thinks its gross the I piss in the shower. I told her like george costanza
> "they're ALL pipes" I tell her she's irresponsible and wasteful for not doing the same.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been known to let a few scraglers loose in the shower with the help of my hand held jet spray shower head. 
As long as you clean up after yourself what's the big deal. It saves on toilet paper and septic tank loadage.

What you should really look out for is the latest and greatest hippie/tree-hugger craze.

http://www.relfe.com/toilet_seat_constipation.html

:thumbup::laughing::jester::whistling2:
Coming to a supply house near you!!!


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

6th Density said:


> I've been known to let a few scraglers loose in the shower with the help of my hand held jet spray shower head.
> As long as you clean up after yourself what's the big deal. It saves on toilet paper and septic tank loadage.
> 
> What you should really look out for is the latest and greatest hippie/tree-hugger craze.
> ...


LMAO! The only problem with this is some mornings I explosive ****s.Things could get quite messy.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Jun 10, 2011)

It takes two fushes to get all the crap and paper down anyway,2- 6 litre flushes equals 12 litres,Genius.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm telling you guys, Gerber Maxwell with a new flapper. Bets flush per dollar you can get.

$80 toilet that will out flush the baddest 1.6 toilet money can buy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

HeavyMetal said:


> It takes two fushes to get all the crap and paper down anyway,2- 6 litre flushes equals 12 litres,Genius.


 



Post an intro, then you may join in the festivities....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay S. (Aug 9, 2011)

These things are starting to pop up all over the place here in CT. In the rest stations, in restaurants, gas stations. I don't get it. We have more than enough water in this part of the world. It seems like it contradicts plumbing code. I'm told there is a packet of crystals that turns into gel and it sits in the trap to reduce evaporation. But the packets need to be changed every other month. No one seems to be remembering to change, or add the gel. 
These things stink, literally, like piss.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

My dog craps in the yard, why shouldn't I. Just scoop, put it in the trash, let it fertilize the landfill.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I think this may be the next big thing. :laughing: Waterless toilet. :laughing:I like it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> It's a little harder to stomp a deuce through the strainer...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Revisited because that has to be one of the funniest things I have read in a while...

Stomping a deuce with bare feet.... Lol


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Revisited because that has to be one of the funniest things I have read in a while...
> 
> Stomping a deuce with bare feet.... Lol


 Stomping deuce..... Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Waterless Waste Removal has worked quite well for a long time....

You just have to live in a barn to really enjoy it..... :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> In my area of the country I see no issue with high water usage. It's not like the water is being destroyed when it goes down the drain. It runs through the cycle again.......
> 
> *In Cali* or areas with low water availability I can see it. But here, it's nuts.
> 
> If I want to pay to have the water treated, what's the issue......


I flipped a lid the first time I saw how much water go down the storm drains from improper sprinkler setups. I wake up in the morning and the entire neighborhood is wet except it never rained.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

I got the hole dug, what kind of toilet paper was that?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

c-note said:


> I got the hole dug, what kind of toilet paper was that?


 
Just use american money, its worthless now anyway.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

user-25 said:


> In my area of the country I see no issue with high water usage. It's not like the water is being destroyed when it goes down the drain. It runs through the cycle again.......
> 
> In Cali or areas with low water availability I can see it. But here, it's nuts.
> 
> If I want to pay to have the water treated, what's the issue......



When your talking amount of water yes, but you have to think of the energy used to treat and make the water pottable again.


----------

